# Adoption et Protection animale > Les Adoptés et Sortis d'affaire ! > En Attente de Confirmation >  LOULOU | CHIOT F. x BASSET FAUVE DE BZH

## Kinou36

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* Loulou
*Type:* Chien croisé
						
						
*Sexe:* Femelle






Situation actuelle







 *LOULOU* cherche SA famille pour la vie  :: 

C'est une *femelle* (devra être stérilisée à l'âge adéquat) *croisée Basset Fauve de Bretagne* par sa maman (papa inconnu mais peut-être Cursinu). Loulou sera de taille moyenne, elle n'a certes pas les courtes pattes du basset mais ce ne sera pas un très gros gabarit. Elle est *née le 31 Octobre 2020* et sera *disponible à partir de Janvier 2021*. Elle partira sevrée, socialisée, vermifugée, vaccinée et identifiée par puce électronique. Sera placée UNIQUEMENT pour compagnie.


Actuellement chez moi en FA, elle apprend à cohabiter avec divers chiens et chats mais aussi à s'habituer à tous les bruits du quotidien, à la vie de famille.. Loulou est une petite (quoique la plus grosse de la portée hihi) chienne pleine de vie, la plus exploratrice de la fratrie, très joueuse, gourmande et téméraire (partir à l'aventure dans le jardin ? même pas peur !). Elle adooore ses *congénères* et les *chats* ! Loulou vit à la maison, avec nous ainsi qu'avec sa soeur et son frère, et fait ses besoins à l'extérieur (terrasse/jardin).


La famille idéale de notre Loulou a du temps à lui consacrer, aime les balades et pourquoi pas s'initier à des sports canins ! Elle a conscience qu'un chiot demande de la patience et du temps. Il lui faudrait aussi au moins un congénère adulte, et équilibré, de taille moyenne/grande (ou petite race "costaude"). Et surtout beaucoup d'amour à lui donner  :: 
Selon la région un suivi avec un bon éducateur canin (_éducation dans la bienveillance uniquement !_) sera à faire.



Actuellement en *Corse*, elle est aussi adoptable sur le continent [*Var, Vendée, IDF & alentours*].

*Contact :* me contacter* message privé* en ou en MP sur Chloé Agstn

----------


## Monkey

Superbe ! Et cela fait plaisir de lire que vous êtes dans l'éducation positive... Je lui souhaite de trouver une famille aimante, investie et bienveillante.

----------


## Kinou36

Ah oui ici pas de chef de meute ni de plaquage au sol ni de collier étrangleur  :: 

Son frère et sa soeur ont une piste de familles chacun, eux aussi vont être trèèès préparés hahaha (même si ils ont déjà eux des chiots/chiens) ; les méthodes ont évoluées, il faut se mettre à jour  :: 

Je lui souhaite aussi, c'est un chouette bébé et je suis sûre que sa future famille va se régaler avec ce petit bout  ::

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## GADYNETTE

trop mimi...je pense qu'elle va faire craquer une gentille famille

----------


## Kinou36

J'espère aussi, j'ai élargi les adoptions sur le continent, parce que juste en Corse c'est vraiment limité, au moins j'augmente ses chances d'adoption  ::  Puis un chiot corse, c'est sympaaa aussi  :Cool:

----------


## Monkey

> Ah oui ici pas de chef de meute ni de plaquage au sol ni de collier étrangleur 
> 
> Son frère et sa soeur ont une piste de familles chacun, eux aussi vont être trèèès préparés hahaha (même si ils ont déjà eux des chiots/chiens) ; les méthodes ont évoluées, il faut se mettre à jour 
> 
> Je lui souhaite aussi, c'est un chouette bébé et je suis sûre que sa future famille va se régaler avec ce petit bout


Alléluia ^^ avec tous ces clichés de dominants/dominés et j'en passe... bref ^^' 
Vraiment top... pour sa sœur et son frère !
Oui la remise en question est tellement importante... dans le domaine de l'éducation, heureusement ça y est en France on commence à s'ouvrir !
Je n'en doute pas  :Smile:  Je vais continuer à suivre son post. Joyeuses fêtes à vous, à loulou et tous ses copains  ::

----------


## Kinou36

C'est claaair et beaucoup de refuges/assoc font l'impasse sur les methodes employees par l'adoptant, du moment ou le chien est adopté.. perso c'esf niet, je veux bien etre ouverte sure plein de choses (comme adoption en apart etc), mais voir mes petits bouts (rescued qui plus est) are torqua ou autre.. non merci. Et tant pis pour les familles LOL.

J'ai préparé un petit dossier avec plein de liens vers des groupes/blog.. en positif, si ca peut aider l'adoptant ! Puis je resterai a disposition en cas de soucis etc.

Joyeuses fetes à vous aussi ! J'espere que 2021 portera chance a tous ces poilus  ::

----------


## Monkey

> C'est claaair et beaucoup de refuges/assoc font l'impasse sur les methodes employees par l'adoptant, du moment ou le chien est adopté.. perso c'esf niet, je veux bien etre ouverte sure plein de choses (comme adoption en apart etc), mais voir mes petits bouts (rescued qui plus est) are torqua ou autre.. non merci. Et tant pis pour les familles LOL.
> 
> J'ai préparé un petit dossier avec plein de liens vers des groupes/blog.. en positif, si ca peut aider l'adoptant ! Puis je resterai a disposition en cas de soucis etc.
> 
> Joyeuses fetes à vous aussi ! J'espere que 2021 portera chance a tous ces poilus


Exactement ça !! Idem mes quelques sauvetages ont été placé uniquement dans des familles bienveillantes avec les besoins (mastication, balades journalières, exercices mentaux, etc...). Le petit dernier en date, un courant (x bleu de gascogne) a trouvé des gens extras !
Super l'idée du dossier ^^

----------


## Kinou36

Génial parce que trouver des familles comme ca pour du courant "grand" c est pas easy, mais quel bonheur de savoir un chien et une famille heureuse !
Mais c'est exactement ce que je recherche pour Loulou  :: 

Bah je me suis dis plutot que de sans cesse rediriger sur des groupes, envoyer les liens manuellement autant réunir tout ca en un dossier  ::

----------


## Kinou36

***doublon***

----------


## Kinou36

Petite photo du jour de Loulou  ::

----------


## Monkey

> Génial parce que trouver des familles comme ca pour du courant "grand" c est pas easy, mais quel bonheur de savoir un chien et une famille heureuse !
> Mais c'est exactement ce que je recherche pour Loulou 
> 
> Bah je me suis dis plutot que de sans cesse rediriger sur des groupes, envoyer les liens manuellement autant réunir tout ca en un dossier


Oui... Mais souvent je constate qu'ils mettent du temps à trouver une famille mais c'est souvent THE famille ^^

----------


## GADYNETTE

on a tellement envie de le prendre dans les bras et le cajoler.....

----------


## Kinou36

Bon c'est officiel sa soeur a trouvée sa famille, elle partira le 9 Janvier 2021, une famille au top pas très loin de chez moi  :Big Grin:  (elle était en "option" mais j'attendai de les rencontrer pour décider)

*@Monkey* : oui c'est vrai ! il y a rarement de retour avec ces chiens, contrairement à toutes ces races à la mode..

*@GADYNETTE* : Mademoiselle aime bien les calins mais.. explorer c'est mieux  ::  miss finit par gigoter aux bras pour repartir s'amuser, elle adore l'extérieur ! Une famille active qui aime les activités de pleine air devrait se régaler avec elle  :: 



Pas the photo mais j'ai pas réussi à faire mieux haha, j'avais froid et elle aussi (ce qui explique le dos arrondi et ce poil ébourrifé lol)  ::  D'ailleurs je pense qu'elle aura le poil dur ! (pas forcément long comme un vrai basset fauve par contre)

----------


## Monkey

Extra !!! Je suis vraiment contente pour elle (et pour toi) !
Si on a des nouvelles ce sera top  :Smile: 

Effectivement rarement des retours avec les courants contrairement aux chiens "à la mode" comme tu dis...

Vraiment heureuse pour Loulou !!!!

----------


## Kinou36

Ah non c'est sa SOEUR Gioia qui a trouvée sa famille  ::  Pas Loulou malheureusement, je cherche encore et je diffuse partouuut où je peux haha

Mais on a encore du temps, j'aurai juste aimé, si adoptée en IDF, qu'elle voyage avec son frere  ::

----------


## Kinou36

Loulou a 8 semaines aujourd'hui ! La semaine prochaine ce sera vaccin + identification.

----------


## Monkey

Happy birthday loulou, le 31 décembre, double festivités ^^

----------


## Kinou36

Ouii, née le jour d Halloween puis là le réveillon haha  ::

----------


## Melodie14000

Bonjour,

Après diffusion, une personne que je connais bien m'a indiqué qu'elle était  intéressée par la petite  :: 
Je vous envoie son téléphone et courriel en MP.

Bonne journée

----------


## Kinou36

*Update :* Loulou est toujours à l'adoption. Je rappelle qu'elle est adoptable UNIQUEMENT en _Corse_, _Var_ (on peut élargir un peu de ce cote la), _Vendée_, _IDF_.

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## Kinou36

Une famille qui semble pouvoir correspondre vient Loulou dimanche ! J'espère que cette fois sera la bonne  :Pom pom girl:

----------


## GADYNETTE

super, tenez nous au courant !!!!

----------


## Kinou36

Ouii !

Demain Gioia part et Rondo vendredi prochain

----------


## Kinou36

Loulou est partie dans sa famille  :: 
Je pense que ca va bien se passer, le feeling est super bien passé, Loulou s'entend très bien avec son nouveau petit humain haha et ils vont normalement faire l'école du chiot chez une super éduc !

----------

